# Vape



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Anyone else on here into vaping ? I started 8 months ago having been a smoker and haven't looked back,cardio has improved no end


----------



## Sigma (Apr 13, 2014)

What vaping device do you have?


----------



## Fuark (Jun 27, 2014)

Used the Snoop Dogg G-Pen for a couple of weeks wasn't for me.

Too lazy to make dabs.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

At the minute I'm using a itaste 134 mini with raging bull 0.6 liquid,I started out with a basic Ecig and 2.4 liquid and gradually cut the nicotine content back


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Sigma said:


> What vaping device do you have?


Lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

How do I become a vapist?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

FelonE said:


> How do I become a vapist?


Lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I guess it's still not healthy but gotta be better than smoking


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Yep. Was another thread I replied in also. 

One of our businesses - if you vape, you only need one place to go for all your gear! Check us out at www.vapeclub.co.uk

My setup is the Innokin iTaste 134 with an Innokin iClear 30 dual coil clearomizer.

Currently vaping Madrina by Suicide Bunny. Love it!










This bad boy weighs just under 4kg of solid stainless steel. It's a blunt weapon and inspired by the Gatling gun.










"Innokin is known for its uniquely designed devices and hardware. Their latest released doesn't disappoint: the Gatling gun inspired iTaste 134.

Recently, Innokin Technology announced the launch of the iTaste 134, following in a series of past iTaste branded products.

The iTaste 134 is a variable wattage device that is 100 percent stainless steel. What makes the iTaste so different from the rest of the mods on the market is, it was designed for lovers of weapons grade reliability.

In short, the iTaste 134 is a solid stainless steel work of art."


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

kristina said:


> Yep. Was another thread I replied in also.
> 
> One of my businesses - if you vape, you only need one place to go for all your gear! Check us out at www.vapeclub.co.uk
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll check it out


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

kristina said:


> Yep. Was another thread I replied in also.
> 
> One of my businesses - if you vape, you only need one place to go for all your gear! Check us out at www.vapeclub.co.uk
> 
> ...


Sounds like a high performance vaper you got there lol . Are these things to help you stop smoking?


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

They stopped me smoking easily,only thing that worked


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

See so many people walking round smoking these huge things, they look ridiculous!


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Smitch said:


> See so many people walking round smoking these huge things, they look ridiculous!


Yeah that is a draw back but I'll take looking a bit of a [email protected] over lung cancer anyday


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

I use this...It's the best ive used for bud ever. Fill it with around 0.1 to 0.2 worth of bud and it gets me wrecked as there's no combustion like with the snoop pen


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Smitch said:


> See so many people walking round smoking these huge things, they look ridiculous!


Agreed. Not to mention those who think because it isn't actually smoking it's ok to use them indoors in public, I took great pleasure watching some smug **** get thrown out of the apollo lately for doing just that.

I think the advertising needs to be controlled just like it is now in the tobacco industry, the amount of KIDS I've seen toking on these is shocking.. Better the devil you know than the one you don't imo.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

I agree they shouldn't be used indoors and I don't but I don't think it's better to smoke,I know I've felt much better since I switched.

And yeah ideally I'd quit this as well but always struggled with smoking,I have no trouble sticking to a good diet and not drinking but smoking always been my downfall


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Although the main reason is I don't think they should be used indoors is that I ran a pub for five years and I know you've not got time to constantly be checking if someone's using an Ecig or lighting up


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

I use mine indoors all the time. I wouldn't do so in a busy restaurant or a doctor's waiting room, but that's just a courtesy to others. Most places I do though - it's not hazardous to my health using it, never mind anyone in the vicinity.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah I guess it's still personal preference at the minute but I think there gonna get banned in more and more places.

My son says the bus he catches now has signs up prohibiting them and while I was still in the pub game witherspoons announced they were doing the same


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Peace frog said:


> Although the main reason is I don't think they should be used indoors is that I ran a pub for five years and I know you've not got time to constantly be checking if someone's using an Ecig or lighting up


Exactly that, we had one for a good few years and people always pulled their faces when I told them to give it a rest or leave.

Admittedly I don't know that much about them, have they been regulated yet?

Personally if I was going to quit I'd go cold turkey instead of replacing a habit.. Or just smoke pure cannabis instead


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Guess you could smoke Cannabis Oil in them?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Guess you could smoke Cannabis Oil in them?


Theres a thought! not sure if the oil would be heated high enough to vapourise though.


----------



## Fuark (Jun 27, 2014)

Fishheadsoup said:


> I use this...It's the best ive used for bud ever. Fill it with around 0.1 to 0.2 worth of bud and it gets me wrecked as there's no combustion like with the snoop pen
> 
> View attachment 153891


Nice, think these lot are on about cigs and i jumped the gun lol.

Gonna look into this thing now though as the GPEN is shii.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Silvaback said:


> Agreed. Not to mention those who think because it isn't actually smoking it's ok to use them indoors in public, I took great pleasure watching some smug **** get thrown out of the apollo lately for doing just that.
> 
> I think the advertising needs to be controlled just like it is now in the tobacco industry, the amount of KIDS I've seen toking on these is shocking.. Better the devil you know than the one you don't imo.


Its getting regulated in 2016:

as a medicine, if companies choose to make a claim that e-cigarettes help smokers quit smoking

as a consumer product (if companies do not make any health claims) subject to certain safeguards, including:

a limit on nicotine strength of 20mg/ml

quality and purity standards

the same advertising bans as for cigarettes

a size limit and safety mechanisms for e-liquid bottles and refillable cigarettes.

This agreement will also allow the UK Government to introduce extra safeguards for instance on age-limits and flavourings in e-cigarettes.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

essexboy said:


> Theres a thought! not sure if the oil would be heated high enough to vapourise though.


Theres different types for oil/dry herbs or liquid.

On topic I'm using a dna30 clone, 30 watts, its like 10 **** at once lol


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Silvaback said:


> Exactly that, we had one for a good few years and people always pulled their faces when I told them to give it a rest or leave.
> 
> Admittedly I don't know that much about them, have they been regulated yet?
> 
> Personally if I was going to quit I'd go cold turkey instead of replacing a habit.. Or just smoke pure cannabis instead


No there not regulated properly but let's face it neither are the supplements that even us that consider ourselves natty are,all I know is I do feel better since switching


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Sounds like a high performance vaper you got there lol . Are these things to help you stop smoking?


They're very effective smoking cessation tools or a safer/healthier alternative but personally I was never a "smoker"... I just love to vape.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

kristina said:


> They're very effective smoking cessation tools or a safer/healthier alternative but personally I was never a "smoker"... I just love to vape.


I gave up smoking ages ago for nine months but then started again.Been trying to give up since but haven't managed it


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Fuark said:


> Nice, think these lot are on about cigs and i jumped the gun lol.
> 
> Gonna look into this thing now though as the GPEN is shii.


Yeah I realised after they were in about cigs lol.

It's definitely worth checking out the flowermate vapormax mate...because it dosnt combust you actually get more out of your bud as it's not burning. Remember reading the g pen gets to hot and burns the bud.

It's weird at first though, because even when you take a massive draw, you hardly get any smoke when you exhale. Apparently it's because your just getting the vapoured thc and not buring leaf.


----------



## Fuark (Jun 27, 2014)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Yeah I realised after they were in about cigs lol.
> 
> It's definitely worth checking out the flowermate vapormax mate...because it dosnt combust you actually get more out of your bud as it's not burning. Remember reading the g pen gets to hot and burns the bud.
> 
> It's weird at first though, because even when you take a massive draw, you hardly get any smoke when you exhale. Apparently it's because your just getting the vapoured thc and not buring leaf.


You can get these little glass screens for the gpen so the bud doesnt come into direct contact with the heating element.

Still w4nk though


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Fishheadsoup said:


> Yeah I realised after they were in about cigs lol.
> 
> It's definitely worth checking out the flowermate vapormax mate...because it dosnt combust you actually get more out of your bud as it's not burning. Remember reading the g pen gets to hot and burns the bud.
> 
> It's weird at first though, because even when you take a massive draw, you hardly get any smoke when you exhale. Apparently it's because your just getting the vapoured thc and not buring leaf.


Might have to try 1 of these lol, where'd you get it from out of interest? Agree on the snoop doggs, they shouldn't be advertised as a vaporizer really. Plus they're faked to fuk. This one was $12 including shipping lol

http://gyazo.com/2b5b8ce0803d9cc2cceb91d09da5b7db


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

dann19900 said:


> Might have to try 1 of these lol, where'd you get it from out of interest? Agree on the snoop doggs, they shouldn't be advertised as a vaporizer really. Plus they're faked to fuk. This one was $12 including shipping lol
> 
> http://gyazo.com/2b5b8ce0803d9cc2cceb91d09da5b7db


Got it here mate http://www.vapefiend.co.uk/epages/es115421.sf/en_GB/?ObjectPath=/Shops/es115421_es122485197719/Products/42187

It's not cheap, but it's got a year Warranty and i'd probably get that money back from not having to buy papers and cigs. Plus, at the rate cheap versions break, you would probably end up spending more anyway.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

kristina said:


> Yep. Was another thread I replied in also.
> 
> One of my businesses - if you vape, you only need one place to go for all your gear! Check us out at www.vapeclub.co.uk
> 
> ...


Certainly sounds like you know how to suck like a pro, will have a look at your site as in all seriousness that looks immense!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

So you guys give up being addicted to cigarettes and end up being addicted to e cigarettes,you may think you have cracked it but sadly its got a lot to do with the nicotine and its associated problems. Nicotine is a toxic poison. Although e-cigarettes eliminate harmful tobacco smoke, they can still deliver a high dose of nicotine if the user chooses (most do). Studies have shown that nicotine use can have negative effects on those with coronary artery disease or have plaque built up in their arteries. This is because nicotine lowers blood oxygen content for the 10 minutes after inhalation.


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

gearchange said:


> So you guys give up being addicted to cigarettes and end up being addicted to e cigarettes,you may think you have cracked it but sadly its got a lot to do with the nicotine and its associated problems. Nicotine is a toxic poison. Although e-cigarettes eliminate harmful tobacco smoke, they can still deliver a high dose of nicotine if the user chooses (most do). Studies have shown that nicotine use can have negative effects on those with coronary artery disease or have plaque built up in their arteries. This is because nicotine lowers blood oxygen content for the 10 minutes after inhalation.


Yep not saying nicotine is harmless which is why I've gradually lowered the nicotine to the lowest strength which is 0.6 and way lower than any cigarette and will eventually be zero however you look at it this is better than failing to quit which I have done many times


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

gearchange said:


> So you guys give up being addicted to cigarettes and end up being addicted to e cigarettes,you may think you have cracked it but sadly its got a lot to do with the nicotine and its associated problems. Nicotine is a toxic poison. Although e-cigarettes eliminate harmful tobacco smoke, they can still deliver a high dose of nicotine if the user chooses (most do). Studies have shown that nicotine use can have negative effects on those with coronary artery disease or have plaque built up in their arteries. This is because nicotine lowers blood oxygen content for the 10 minutes after inhalation.


nah lol. No worse for you than caffeine. Much easier to overdose on caffeine too. If the nicotine was that bad for you the EU would of banned it outright, they'd love a excuse like that


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

dann19900 said:


> nah lol. No worse for you than caffeine. Much easier to overdose on caffeine too. If the nicotine was that bad for you the EU would of banned it outright, they'd love a excuse like that


They couldn't do that without banning cigarettes and they make way too much revenue in tax from smoking to ever do that,ban that and drinking and we'll all be paying 50% income tax to make up the short fall


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> They couldn't do that without banning cigarettes and they make way too much revenue in tax from smoking to ever do that,ban that and drinking and we'll all be paying 50% income tax to make up the short fall


Yeah but everyones starting to vape now, thats my point they'd rather us use cigarettes. They could ban the e cigarettes based on that and saying that it will get children on to it but they know the nicotine isn't that bad so they go the 'gateway drug to cigarettes' route and start pretending prop glycerol is going to kill us all. Or pretend everyones going to overdose. I bet I could drink a whole 10ml bottle and not overdose


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah but the big cigarette companies are now making there own and as soon as they come up with a way of taxing them without taxing the NRT's that the big pharma companies make millions from,they will stick tax on it


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Peace frog said:


> Yeah but the big cigarette companies are now making there own and as soon as they come up with a way of taxing them without taxing the NRT's that the big pharma companies make millions from,they will stick tax on it


The big cigarette companies won't have anywhere near such a big market share though, they were too slow off the mark hoping that they wouldn't get popular. Plus anyone with more than 10 brain cells will stock up on it massively pre 2016, its only roughly 50p per 10 ml to make your own at 24mg/ml


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

Yeah been thinking about making my own to save money


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

gearchange said:


> So you guys give up being addicted to cigarettes and end up being addicted to e cigarettes,you may think you have cracked it but sadly its got a lot to do with the nicotine and its associated problems. Nicotine is a toxic poison. Although e-cigarettes eliminate harmful tobacco smoke, they can still deliver a high dose of nicotine if the user chooses (most do). Studies have shown that nicotine use can have negative effects on those with coronary artery disease or have plaque built up in their arteries. This is because nicotine lowers blood oxygen content for the 10 minutes after inhalation.


Which is why I said it pointless swapping one bad habit for another, at least cigs are regulated and you know what's in them.

Vape's are harmless though it says it on the box :lol:


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

So whats the best make vapes then? im looking into geting one I take it u get the liquids with nicotine in etc. enlighten me real quik so I can make a purchase


----------



## dannyls25 (Dec 26, 2013)

i might try one of these vapes, looks preety good , i need to stop smokn but the constant supply of stinky berrys is to tempting


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2014)

Been on the vape e cig, since last October, and have now ditched this for 4mg mints.

I actually thought there could be some addiction here, due to it being hand held, vaper/ smoke from mouth.

Just needed to break the habit... I'm now using 3/4 mints daily, hopefully I'll just take less mints...


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hafpor said:


> Been on the vape e cig, since last October, and have now ditched this for 4mg mints.
> 
> I actually thought there could be some addiction here, due to it being hand held, vaper/ smoke from mouth.
> 
> Just needed to break the habit... I'm now using 3/4 mints daily, hopefully I'll just take less mints...


What vape pen was you using im looking to buy one. I dont want to spend to much though any ideas?


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

I love my vape, got the Kanger Protek Mini, I actually really look forward to a chill on my vape on the couch after the gym. I hate smoking now, tried go on a cig the other week and the taste knocked me sick.


----------



## Silvaback (Jul 31, 2013)

Bixx said:


> Smoked them for 2 months or so. My chest became tight and phlemy after using them, and they gave me tummy aches. At first I thought it was because I just quit, but I spoke to a few people who were experiencing similar symptoms. Started smoking for a few weeks then just quit altogether.
> 
> You don't really know what's in them or their long term effects. Just quit smoking if you're gona, it's all bad sh1t lol


Mate of mine was the same, came up with loads of red blotches around his neck too, went to see the quack and he insisted he stopped using it right away!


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2014)

jadakiss2009 said:


> What vape pen was you using im looking to buy one. I dont want to spend to much though any ideas?


http://www.vapeland.co.uk/

Bought mine from the above site, and sometimes they do have special offers + a wide selection of e liquids.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Silvaback said:


> Which is why I said it pointless swapping one bad habit for another, at least cigs are regulated and you know what's in them.
> 
> Vape's are harmless though it says it on the box :lol:


lol they're made with prop glycerol,veg glycerine and nicotine concentrate. The nicotine is the most expensive so the only likely thing wrong with them is likely to be less nicotine than advertised. No1 in their right mind is going to 'fake' something that costs 40-50p to make with a rrp of £3+

And the people saying they went to the doctors blah blah probably had a allergic reaction to 1 of the above i assume


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Hafpor said:


> http://www.vapeland.co.uk/
> 
> Bought mine from the above site, and sometimes they do have special offers + a wide selection of e liquids.


Which flavour do you like the most?


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

kristina said:


> Yep. Was another thread I replied in also.
> 
> One of my businesses - if you vape, you only need one place to go for all your gear! Check us out at www.vapeclub.co.uk
> 
> ...


That is a beast. Will get one next pay day  Cheers for the heads up on the site. Looks like some nice flavours too


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2014)

Using the VAPE*HQ**GO* at the moment. Stoped my 10 a day habit of 25 years though.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2014)

latblaster said:


> Which flavour do you like the most?


Blueberry , menthol, only tried a couple


----------



## Peace frog (Jul 2, 2014)

My set ups the same but I switch between red bull and cinnamon liquids


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

People saying stick to smoking must think about it logically. Inhale a burning plant which produces 100's of different carcinogens, carbon monoxide etc or inhale a vaporised liquid with glycol (which is actually in inhalers for asthma), some flavouring used in food and small amount of nicotine.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

miguelmolez said:


> That is a beast. Will get one next pay day  Cheers for the heads up on the site. Looks like some nice flavours too


No worries!

If you (and anyone else on UKM) want to order from us at any time, drop me a PM for a discount code and I'll sort you out!


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

kristina said:


> No worries!
> 
> If you (and anyone else on UKM) want to order from us at any time, drop me a PM for a discount code and I'll sort you out!


Whats your site again? Can you reccomend me a decent starter kit? Dont wana spend a bomb though


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

jadakiss2009 said:


> Whats your site again? Can you reccomend me a decent starter kit? Dont wana spend a bomb though


Sure thing - it's www.vapeclub.co.uk.

To get started, I'd highly recommend the vision spinners, you can't go wrong with these. (They should be back in stock any day - they're in transit) - they're our best seller.

http://www.vapeclub.co.uk/vape-club-electronic-cigarette-starter-kits/vision-spinner-kit.html

Vision Spinners are mid-range, but if you're just curious and want to try something cheap and cheerful, go for either of the CE4s:

http://www.vapeclub.co.uk/vape-club-electronic-cigarette-starter-kits/ego-ce4-electronic-cigarette-starter-kit-metallic-available-in-6-colours.html

http://www.vapeclub.co.uk/vape-club-electronic-cigarette-starter-kits/ego-starter-kit.html

I'd personally go for the Vision Spinners because they have variable voltage and they're more robust.

Just sorted a discount code - *SUMMER* - for 15% off.


----------



## jadakiss2009 (Aug 21, 2012)

kristina said:


> Sure thing - it's www.vapeclub.co.uk.
> 
> To get started, I'd highly recommend the vision spinners, you can't go wrong with these. (They should be back in stock any day - they're in transit) - they're our best seller.
> 
> ...


Top stuff


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

I've been vaping for nearly two years... my current weapon of choice is the Vapage Vmod 2.0 with a LR bridgeless atty and RY4, with a few drops of menthol mixed in


----------



## Dixon819 (Jul 6, 2014)

Vaping is brilliant, if u was a smoker u can see massive improvements into cv


----------



## Dixon819 (Jul 6, 2014)

Anyone recommend flavours was a big fan of summer breeze or blueberry


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Mr&mrs lords custard cream is the best out there.

Snake oil was a old favourite to


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

http://www.intellicig.com/


----------



## Mikeyjae (Nov 17, 2013)

I have been vapeing since December 13 and I have took the nicotine down gradually from 24mg to 0, I have been zero for 2 months now no problem at all. I used to use a normal £20 stick with a refilable ce5 tank and even thou I was nictotine free I still had the habbit of smoking and holding it like a cig, so I brought TECC MVP2 which is a huge beast. 2 Months on and I forget I vape most the time, for me the smoking habbit has gone and its the best way I have found to quit. Great inventions.


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Mikeyjae said:


> I have been vapeing since December 13 and I have took the nicotine down gradually from 24mg to 0, I have been zero for 2 months now no problem at all.


Impressed you cut your nicotine down so quick, it took me 18 months to go from 26 to 3 :thumbup1:


----------



## Pixel (Jul 6, 2014)

kristina said:


> Sure thing - it's www.vapeclub.co.uk.
> 
> To get started, I'd highly recommend the vision spinners, you can't go wrong with these. (They should be back in stock any day - they're in transit) - they're our best seller.
> 
> ...


Hello,

First time poster, have been browsing the forums for a long while but only saw fit to sign up when I saw this thread. I have been vaping for a few months now and have been using the following; http://www.ukecigstore.com/e-cigarette-kits/beginner-kits/single-battery-kits/the-one-kit-by-uk-ecig-store.html but not impressed at all as the build quality is pretty pants! The seal has gone connecting the clearomiser (??) to the atomiser and as a result it leaks and I'm now unable to use it. Was wondering if you sold anything that's a bit more stable and would last a while longer?


----------



## Mikeyjae (Nov 17, 2013)

T3RBO said:


> Impressed you cut your nicotine down so quick, it took me 18 months to go from 26 to 3 :thumbup1:


I would buy 30ml of Menthol and 30ml of Vanilla and every time I ran out I would buy the next strength down. went 24/18/14/9 then I mixed 9mg with zero half and half until finally zero. Im surprised how easy it actually was, I was a 20 plus a day smoker for 15 years and this is the first time iv managed to quit.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Looking forward to getting one of these soon 

Size: 23.0mm * 45.0 mm * 83.0mm

Color: black, sliver, red, blue

Capacity: 4400mAh

Thread Type: 510 Thread

Rated output voltage: 2.0V-10.0V

Rated output wattage: 5W-50W

Rated resistance range: 0.2 Ohm -5 Ohm

View attachment 163833


Looks like they have sorted the earlier threading/centre pin issues too

View attachment 163834


iSmoka/Eleaf electronic cigarette

@Kristina Will you be stocking them ?


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

xpower said:


> Looking forward to getting one of these soon
> 
> Size: 23.0mm * 45.0 mm * 83.0mm
> 
> ...


We do indeed! These are cool... a couple of the guys in the office decided to get the e-leaf because it's so compact and sleek. Quite impressed with those.

Eleaf iStick 20W Battery | UK eLiquid Shop


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

Anyone see that study that came out the other month in Japan, linking e-cigs to certain types of cancer?

Can't find it atm, but here's a news story report:

â€‹E-cigarettes contain 10 times the carcinogens of regular tobacco â€" study â€" RT News


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Archaic said:


> Anyone see that study that came out the other month in Japan, linking e-cigs to certain types of cancer?
> 
> Can't find it atm, but here's a news story report:
> 
> â€‹E-cigarettes contain 10 times the carcinogens of regular tobacco â€" study â€" RT News


E-cigarette aerosol contains 6 times LESS formaldehyde than tobacco cigarette smoke seems like some truth is in that article,but a media bent view


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Yep. Was another thread I replied in also.
> 
> One of our businesses - if you vape, you only need one place to go for all your gear! Check us out at Gourmet E-liquid UK Shop, Free Delivery
> 
> ...


I would vape you........  lol


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Archaic said:


> Anyone see that study that came out the other month in Japan, linking e-cigs to certain types of cancer?
> 
> Can't find it atm, but here's a news story report:
> 
> â€‹E-cigarettes contain 10 times the carcinogens of regular tobacco â€" study â€" RT News


1. shows no source, could be completely made up

2. talks about 1 carcinogen when cigarettes contain around 50 different types

3. I expect they just burnt out the *replaceable* coil, up to them if they want to 'smoke' metal


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

dann19900 said:


> 1. shows no source, could be completely made up
> 
> 2. talks about 1 carcinogen when cigarettes contain around 50 different types
> 
> 3. I expect they just burnt out the *replaceable* coil, up to them if they want to 'smoke' metal


The Japan study has been widely reported on dozens of News sites. it's not made up. I cannot find the full study atm tho.

Here is another, not so damming, but still shows vaping in not as healthy as people like to believe:

m.ntr.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2014/05/14/ntr.ntu078.full


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

mrwright said:


> I would vape you........  lol


She would squat you, then later on bench press you. She likes to train twice s day


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

I ain't into that pu$$y ass vape shít

You need to get on ma level


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

gearchange said:


> So you guys give up being addicted to cigarettes and end up being addicted to e cigarettes,you may think you have cracked it but sadly its got a lot to do with the nicotine and its associated problems. Nicotine is a toxic poison. Although e-cigarettes eliminate harmful tobacco smoke, they can still deliver a high dose of nicotine if the user chooses (most do). Studies have shown that nicotine use can have negative effects on those with coronary artery disease or have plaque built up in their arteries. This is because nicotine lowers blood oxygen content for the 10 minutes after inhalation.


I'd rather inhale nicotine packed liquid that burning dead leaves and paper packed with tar and all kinds of other nasty poisonous ****

And it tastes better, is cheaper and you can do it indoors

Think I've cracked it? I know I've fcuking smashed it! :thumb:


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

Kristina said:


> We do indeed! These are cool... a couple of the guys in the office decided to get the e-leaf because it's so compact and sleek. Quite impressed with those.
> 
> Eleaf iStick 20W Battery | UK eLiquid Shop


Bought my missus one of these as her ego style battery is giving up the ghost now.

I did show her my cloupor t8 and hana dna 30 but those are too big for her.

Eleaf istick for her it is lol.

I don't buy ejuice now more as I'm concerned of what people who make these put in their juices (food colourings, additives ect) so I make my own and have for a while. Got a large list of flavours so I just make, steep and go. Sorted lol


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

Archaic said:


> She would squat you, then later on bench press you. She likes to train twice s day


I'd enjoy it lol


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I've vaped now for about 18 months, never bothered reducing the nicotine content as I'm not really too concerned.

When I first started people were like WTF is that but now it doesnt matter where you go everyone has got one.

Does irritate me that I have to go outside and stand with other smokers tho, one of the benefits of switiching is so I dont smell of **** but I have to stand there and get breathed on just cos people cant be ****d to smell out a real *** if someone was stupid enough to light one indoors.

Love the comment as well that "My mate tried one and got red blotches on his neck and the Dr told him to stop straight away" lol ...... just LOL


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I forgot about this thread but we still have the same issue here as with everything.Those that do it try to justify the fact ,it's human nature same as what I do with AAS. But what I don't do is to try and justify it is healthy and not harmful. As some of you seem to think..

Well done for giving up real cigarettes,It saves me from having to smell you from half a mile away but do not spout that breathing in liquid and nicotine is fine and not harmful because that is just retarded.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Archaic said:


> The Japan study has been widely reported on dozens of News sites. it's not made up. I cannot find the full study atm tho.
> 
> Here is another, not so damming, but still shows vaping in not as healthy as people like to believe:
> 
> m.ntr.oxfordjournals.org/content/early/2014/05/14/ntr.ntu078.full


thats nice, I can have articles put in newspapers too. Think £1000 is the going rate for daily mail etc. Not much for tobacco companies is it? Really annoys me the 'general public' having their little view on it lol, you're killing people talking rubbish about it in simple terms.

Same as they do with steroids,cannabis etc. Would expect better from steroid users who know that a load of trash gets put in newspapers


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

2H3ENCH4U said:


> Does irritate me that I have to go outside and stand with other smokers tho, one of the benefits of switiching is so I dont smell of **** but I have to stand there and get breathed on just cos people cant be ****d to smell out a real *** if someone was stupid enough to light one indoors.


Know the feeling 

Due to my setup I go outside, chuck a few clouds, get the usual WTF is that, explain, turn it off and go back inside while they are all outside still.

Either that or stealth vape in the toilets. Stay warm all the time


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

gearchange said:


> Well done for giving up real cigarettes,It saves me from having to smell you from half a mile away but do not spout that breathing in liquid and nicotine is fine and not harmful because that is just retarded.


Nicotines a stimulant, similar to caffeine. The other ingredients are prop glycerol and veg glycerol, used in very low amounts for most normal vapers. Roughly 10ml per week. The 'advanced vapers' go through upto 100ml a week, they'd be dropping down dead by now if it was a issue


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

dann19900 said:


> thats nice, I can have articles put in newspapers too. Think £1000 is the going rate for daily mail etc. Not much for tobacco companies is it? Really annoys me the 'general public' having their little view on it lol, you're killing people talking rubbish about it in simple terms.Same as they do with steroids,cannabis etc. Would expect better from steroid users who know that a load of trash gets put in newspapers


Evidently you did not read the article, as it gives the name of the doctor and the conference he released the study in about a third of the way down.Doubt you read the second fully published study either.Stick your head in the sand all you like, it won't change the facts. These things are detrimental to your health, you believe otherwise then your a numpty.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

dann19900 said:


> Nicotines a stimulant, similar to caffeine. The other ingredients are prop glycerol and veg glycerol, used in very low amounts for most normal vapers. Roughly 10ml per week. The 'advanced vapers' go through upto 100ml a week, they'd be dropping down dead by now if it was a issue


I am not saying vaping will kill you nor that I Consider it detrimental just that it is not without risk or harm as is being suggested.

I have a very open mind and Vaping has not been around long enough to make any real claims for or against but considering neither nicotine nor coffee are completely benign (in particular, both cause a short-term increase in your blood pressure and pulse rate when you use them at the very worst, so why do people continually insist it's all harmless.

I would love everyone to "Vape" as it is far healthier for me and my kids not to have to be around smoke.


----------



## r33-tom (Jul 7, 2014)

gearchange said:


> I am not saying vaping will kill you nor that I Consider it detrimental just that it is not without risk or harm as is being suggested.
> 
> I have a very open mind and Vaping has not been around long enough to make any real claims for or against but considering neither nicotine nor coffee are completely benign (in particular, both cause a short-term increase in your blood pressure and pulse rate when you use them at the very worst, so why do people continually insist it's all harmless.
> 
> I would love everyone to "Vape" as it is far healthier for me and my kids not to have to be around smoke.


Totally agree.

Vaping has not been around long and there are a lot of people/companies spending millions on research on ejuice, what happens when it's heated up and what is given off in the form of vapor, what the vapor contains (ejuice ingredients but also possible traces of kanthal wire, Nickel wire (if using a temp controlled device like the Hana DNA40), cotton wool, silica wick ect.

I'm sure they will find a way to say it's safe, or shall I say a healthy alternative to smoking, but it will have to be taxed, flavours be restricted, possible law on mods, batteries, attys, ect ect ect.

Should anything happen things will just go underground, like most things which have restrictions put in place I guess. :/


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

Archaic said:


> Evidently you did not read the article, as it gives the name of the doctor and the conference he released the study in about a third of the way down.Doubt you read the second fully published study either.Stick your head in the sand all you like, it won't change the facts. These things are detrimental to your health, you believe otherwise then your a numpty.


I listed whats in them above. I know they're detrimental to my health but nowhere near as detrimental as cigarettes. Probably less detrimental than 10 cups of coffee a day. And no didn't read them, probably read them before anyway. You're the 'numpty' for thinking a few studies and a few articles in newspapers mean anything. Theres loads of studies showing they're far healthier than cigarettes, pretty sure every single study does actually. Studies are too corrupt for me anyway though lol


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

dann19900 said:


> I listed whats in them above. I know they're detrimental to my health but nowhere near as detrimental as cigarettes. Probably less detrimental than 10 cups of coffee a day. And no didn't read them, probably read them before anyway. You're the 'numpty' for thinking a few studies and a few articles in newspapers mean anything. Theres loads of studies showing they're far healthier than cigarettes, pretty sure every single study does actually. Studies are too corrupt for me anyway though lol


In 30-40 yrs time when people develope cancer of these vapes, people who have never even smoked a cigarette in their life - I will still be puffing on my tobacco rollup calling you all numpties!


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

@Kristina

I need a vape recommendation for a friend who wants to stop smoking, he's on 40 a day and is an ex smack head, my point in mentioning that is to let you know he's gonna need something very strong to help him off the ****.

What d'you think I should tell him to get?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

12 gauge said:


> @Kristina
> 
> I need a vape recommendation for a friend who wants to stop smoking, he's on 40 a day and is an ex smack head, my point in mentioning that is to let you know he's gonna need something very strong to help him off the ****.
> 
> What d'you think I should tell him to get?


One of these.Huge battery.Comes in handy, if you find a jumbo jet, that needs a jump start.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

essexboy said:


> One of these.Huge battery.Comes in handy, if you find a jumbo jet, that needs a jump start.


Make, model? A link would be nice.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

12 gauge said:


> Make, model? A link would be nice.


itaste MVP.


----------



## mgseven (Mar 26, 2010)

12 gauge said:


> @Kristina
> 
> I need a vape recommendation for a friend who wants to stop smoking, he's on 40 a day and is an ex smack head, my point in mentioning that is to let you know he's gonna need something very strong to help him off the ****.
> 
> What d'you think I should tell him to get?


I am using an eleaf Istick. It's what is known as a box mod. Get your mate to Google reviews on line. It's not bad, battery life is good and it can be used when plugged in and charging.

The nicotine strength of the oil can make a big difference generally they go from 0mg ( no nicotine) upto 36mg ( High nicotine). Depending on what he is smoking normally he might want to get a few different strengths and flavours.

I was and still am from time to time a Cuban cigar smoker and prefer a stronger flavour of oil. At the moment I have reduced the nicotine from 36mg to an 18 mg oil with a tobacco flavoured oil. I have tried some of fruity flavours but they are not for me though others enjoy them.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

mgseven said:


> I am using an eleaf Istick. It's what is known as a box mod. Get your mate to Google reviews on line. It's not bad, battery life is good and it can be used when plugged in and charging.
> 
> The nicotine strength of the oil can make a big difference generally they go from 0mg ( no nicotine) upto 36mg ( High nicotine). Depending on what he is smoking normally he might want to get a few different strengths and flavours.
> 
> I was and still am from time to time a Cuban cigar smoker and prefer a stronger flavour of oil. At the moment I have reduced the nicotine from 36mg to an 18 mg oil with a tobacco flavoured oil. I have tried some of fruity flavours but they are not for me though others enjoy them.


Thanks, I reckon he's gonna need the strongest oil and like yourself I don't think he'll like fruity flavours.


----------



## mgseven (Mar 26, 2010)

12 gauge said:


> Thanks, I reckon he's gonna need the strongest oil and like yourself I don't think he'll like fruity flavours.


Just looked at Kristina's site Gourmet E-liquid UK Shop, Free Delivery and they have the Istick on there for a reasonable price. I'd check with the company that it comes with a charger, some places sell the charger separately. He will also need a tank, that's the piece that fits on the to top and holds the oil and the heating element which is called a coil. The coils need changing regularly depending on how heavily someone vapes.

If he goes to an e cigarette shop he should be able to see and feel the different types of gear, though generally the best deals are on line.


----------



## Nuts (Aug 19, 2013)

Kristina said:


> Sure thing - it's Gourmet E-liquid UK Shop, Free Delivery.
> 
> To get started, I'd highly recommend the vision spinners, you can't go wrong with these. (They should be back in stock any day - they're in transit) - they're our best seller.
> 
> ...


I have a vision spinner 3.3v to 48v with an i30s tank, total cost for tank and battery £40, best purchase ever packed in the cigs the day I bought a cheap cirro and then moved onto this. Thinking of an upgrade now though so will check your site out cheers Kristina :thumb:


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

mgseven said:


> Just looked at Kristina's site Gourmet E-liquid UK Shop, Free Delivery and they have the Istick on there for a reasonable price. I'd check with the company that it comes with a charger, some places sell the charger separately. He will also need a tank, that's the piece that fits on the to top and holds the oil and the heating element which is called a coil. The coils need changing regularly depending on how heavily someone vapes.
> 
> If he goes to an e cigarette shop he should be able to see and feel the different types of gear, though generally the best deals are on line.


Yeah actually he might be better off going to a shop so he can get more acquainted with all the bits and bobs and get some advice etc, I didn't realise there was so many parts and makes and all that, I know his set up will have to be strong to get him off the **** and due to the fact that he's spent years dabbling.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> Thanks, I reckon he's gonna need the strongest oil and like yourself I don't think he'll like fruity flavours.


aspire atlantis with their sub ohm battery is hands down the best one now thats easy to use. Youtube it. Will only need 6mg nic as it produces so much vapour. If hes going to a shop get him to check the prices online as a lot of the shops are literally 2-3x the price


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

dann19900 said:


> aspire atlantis with their sub ohm battery is hands down the best one now thats easy to use. Youtube it. Will only need 6mg nic as it produces so much vapour. If hes going to a shop get him to check the prices online as a lot of the shops are literally 2-3x the price


2 to 3 times the difference? That's crazy, in that case I'll tell him to choose one at the shop and then I'll order it for him online, but by the sounds of things I'm gonna need to do a bit more research as it seems there's quite a few different things to take into consideration before buying a vaping kit.


----------



## dann19900 (Dec 29, 2012)

12 gauge said:


> 2 to 3 times the difference? That's crazy, in that case I'll tell him to choose one at the shop and then I'll order it for him online, but by the sounds of things I'm gonna need to do a bit more research as it seems there's quite a few different things to take into consideration before buying a vaping kit.


Yeah some are ok but most of the shops just put their own logo on the ego batteries which cost them less than £2 and then charge 10-15£ for it lol. And yeah make sure you get the right battery etc and no iphone chargers lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> @Kristina
> 
> I need a vape recommendation for a friend who wants to stop smoking, he's on 40 a day and is an ex smack head, my point in mentioning that is to let you know he's gonna need something very strong to help him off the ****.
> 
> What d'you think I should tell him to get?


So sorry I didn't get the chance to get back to you yet - been mega busy but will get online later tomorrow (or today rather) and will give you some advice.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

12 gauge said:


> 2 to 3 times the difference? That's crazy, in that case I'll tell him to choose one at the shop and then I'll order it for him online, but by the sounds of things I'm gonna need to do a bit more research as it seems there's quite a few different things to take into consideration before buying a vaping kit.


Yep, it can sometimes be a tricky thing when you're not knowledgeable about vaping and the fact that there's so few 'high street' vaping shops at the moment, they will most definitely be more expensive than online... to be fair, that the same as with anything you buy online. Online will be cheaper 99% of the time right?

So, your mate smokes 40 a day. That's pretty heavy going so in 'general' recommendations for nicotine strength (usually varies in values approximately: 0mg, 3mg, 6mg, 10mg, 12mg, 18mg, 22mg, 36mg etc...) this would be towards the upper end of the scale; you'd want to be looking for something with a minimum of 18mg.

However, there is one exception to the rule - if he's keen on getting a 'sub-ohm' kit (this basically means it's more advanced and capable of reaching higher wattage numbers - i.e. it heats up more, produces more power, more throat hit, more vapour production) - you generally go for a slightly lower nicotine strength.. about one or two steps lower than usual. This is because the extra power of the device is going to have a more pronounced throat hit.

Usually, for someone just starting out with vaping, they don't usually go for the advanced hits (on a side note, the advanced batteries would be the ones you use for the advanced tanks that someone mentioned before, like the Aspire Atlantis tank or the Kanger Subtank - BY THE WAY the Subtank is better than the Atlantis @dann19900!) :tongue:

If your friend just wants to 'try' vaping for the first time, he can either go for a really cheap and cheerful starter kit... but personally I'd recommend bypassing that, because he'll most likely want to upgrade to something better very quickly. Also, something slightly better in quality will be a different vaping experience... it's worth the extra pennies.

To get started with, I would best recommend any of the MVP kits on this page:

Complete Vaping Kits

As well as this kit:

Aspire Starter Kit - K1 Glassomizer & G-Power 900mAh | UK eLiquid Shop

Now... with regards to the more 'advanced' stuff, you will usually find that they come in two parts: the battery and the tank. Advanced devices usually don't come with a tank because at this stage, people want to mix and match their gear.

Note: the way to understand what is compatible and what is not... generally batteries and tanks are compatible via the Wattage capabilities. So... when you're looking at an advanced tank (for instance the Subtank) it will usually state resistance: 'OCC Sub Ohm 0.5Ohm/*15-30W*' - which means you need a battery that is capable of at least *20-30W*.

I'll list some batteries first and my top recommendations for the tanks as well.

Batteries:

For a really good, relatively inexpensive option: the 'eLeaf' - it has a variable wattage control, and goes up to 20W (considered 'decent' wattage)... it's in a good price range, not too expensive, but isn't as pricey as other mods that go above 20W.

Eleaf iStick 20W Battery | UK eLiquid Shop

These are the more powerful batteries that go above 20W - I'd HIGHLY recommend for badass vaping, these are the kits that I have:

Cloupor T8 150W Box Mod | UK eLiquid Shop

Cloupor T5 50W Mod | UK eLiquid Shop

http://www.vapeclub.co.uk/vape-batteries/cloupor-t6.html

Tanks I'd recommend for batteries of 20W and above:

http://www.vapeclub.co.uk/clearomiser-tanks/kanger-subtank.html

http://www.vapeclub.co.uk/clearomiser-tanks/aspire-atlantis-tank.html

Tanks I'd recommend for any other batteries lower than 20W:

http://www.vapeclub.co.uk/clearomiser-tanks/genitank.html

http://www.vapeclub.co.uk/clearomiser-tanks/aspire-nautilus.html

http://www.vapeclub.co.uk/clearomiser-tanks/kangertech-aerotank.html

http://www.vapeclub.co.uk/clearomiser-tanks/genitank-mega.html

... I know it can be so confusing, trying to make it as simple as I can. If you need any specific help, do let me know. Also... even better, if you're keen to chat to someone on the phone about it, drop us a call any time (9am - 5pm Monday - Friday) on the office number, we're always happy to give our advice and can usually be easier if you want more personal recommendation via conversation!


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

I just came across this on another site and thought I would post it here.seems this vaping lark has hit the nerdy kids now ,just look at what this kid says..

"I've got an eLeaf iStick 20W and the Kanger Subtank mini.

Using the 1.2 Ohm OCC coil, and using some Drake's Vapes "YOLO" at 6mg. Pushing it at 20 Watts (~5V) with airholes wide open. I like it, but plan to build my own unregulated box mod soon."

What the hell is this about.??

@Kristina


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Just got the eleaf 50w.Cracking battery.

lasts me around 3-4 days/15-18ml e-liquid.

Using at 11.5w with a 1.6ohm coil in an aspire Nautilus.

Juice is 12mg 50/50 PG/VG

Zero noticeable battery drop off @ low charge too


----------

